# Money Maker Call



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I just thought i would show youall my call I call the money Maker. Icombined my two favorite hobbies into one call. Hunting coyotes and metal detecting. Through the late spring and summer I spend a lot of time metaldetecting old ghost towns, miners cabins , settlemants etc. Her are the coordinates of where I found this coin. 38.28.52.66N by 112.25.23.64 W . This is a gold mining area called Kimberly Its haydays were during the late 1800s to early 1900s. I found the coin outside the front of what was left of an old miners cabin. The wood is black walnut with silver inlay. You can look up the coordinates on google earth and see where I was. Its areally cool Mountain. The coin is a barber dime dated 1893. Enjoy Rick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, that's one of the hobbies the wife wants to get into.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice. I metal detected for about 20 years. The first three were on land, the remaider of my time was spent in the water. Still have my 5000D Series 2 that I now use to locate crossbow bolts.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that, that looks awesome, a great hobby.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet you will stonegod! LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

You keep outdoing yourself that call is amazing


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool idea, and sweet looking call Rick!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome !!! Rick great combination of metals and wood. That one belongs in the Curio Cabinet along side that 20 dollar gold piece.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

How did you know where I Keep that call Rodney? Yet to find the Gold Piece dagnabbit.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it for sale?


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome call -- We haven't found anything quite that interesting- we can send you lots and lots of pop tops, bullets, wire, bottle tops etc if you need some :smile2:


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

220swift said:


> Is it for sale?


Mike, I think just about everything I have is for sale, but I am going to hang on to this one.



jswift said:


> Awesome call -- We haven't found anything quite that interesting- we can send you lots and lots of pop tops, bullets, wire, bottle tops etc if you need some :smile2:


JJ, I'll bet I could have filled a pickup truck with the same treasures you have found.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just thought I'd ask............


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call Rick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, I really like that one too.


----------

